# Round Baler Belt Length Question



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

How much too short can the belts be on a NH BR780A and not cause problems? Looks like my older set of belts would be 4 to 5 inches shy of the 420 inches that the book calls for. Newer set is about half an inch too long. Both sets need the clippers replaced. Any advice?


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

5 inches shorter would be way too short, and would cause big problems I would think. I would get the newer set relengthened, and new lacing fitted.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Four inches will not hurt you. Unless you make 72" bales even shorter belts will not cause a problem. I have seen them 8" short and did not cause any problem but the person was making 66" bales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I disagree after the dealer repaired one of mine and it was 2" shorter then the rest it lasted 100 bales.I think with the newer balers it is more important to have them the exact same length or you put a lot more pressure on the shorter belt.

This was on Vermeer SM not a NH so not apples to apples.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to resize all of the belts on my 780A over the winter. Take them all out, lay them out on the floor and cut them all to the same length. Did this about 3 years ago. Have to do it because I broke a belt last week.

They will stretch over time, especially the inside or outside belts, depending on your windrows.

Even pressure is necessary to get a consistent bale.

Ralph


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Agree with swmnhay. All belts need to be same length. A lil shorter will still work. But it does cut down on the bale size.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The question was about the set of belts, not individual belts. At least that is the way I read it. The operative word is "set". NH recommends no more than 1" difference in length between individual belts on the machine. Will an 1 1/2 or 2 in difference in length cause a problem? Most times not, especially if they are the end belts since most operators do not fill the ends of the bale.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Ooops,No idea on the NH but on Vermeer when baler is empty there is no pressure on the springs or belts at all.If you shortened them up 4-5 " you would need to reset the springs.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

There is no adjustment necessary on the NH balers. I think NH says you can shorten the belts 4" without affecting the maximum bale size. You can shorten the belts farther but you want to cut the bale size down.

I would rather see shorter belts, if the customer is not making 72" bales, than have two splices in a belt.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

To clarify, the set of 8 belts will be evened up to the same length.

The interesting thing about my older set of belts is that they were an inch or two short when I pulled them out of the baler. It appears that they have since shrunk a little more in storage.

Both sets of belts are in good conditon, but the clippers are worn and 3/4" of belt under the clippers should be removed.

Of interest to the NH people, both sets of belts were run with the adjustable roll on the tailgate in the upper setting. I plan to change it back to the lower setting which will compensate some for the lack of belt length.

I do try to make 70 - 72" bales according to the tape measure. A monitor setting of 70" has been doing this.

I will do more checking today to see how uniform the belt length is within a set.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Gearclash said:


> The interesting thing about my older set of belts is that they were an inch or two short when I pulled them out of the baler. It appears that they have since shrunk a little more in storage.


The last belt I repaired was shorter then factory specs when I took it out.IIRC a couple inches.So I am thinking belts shrink with age and use not stretch like everyone presumes. 

Soo when replaceing a broken belt or repairing it I would double check it with other belts in the baler.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> The last belt I repaired was shorter then factory specs when I took it out.IIRC a couple inches.So I am thinking belts shrink with age and use not stretch like everyone presumes.


That is exactly what I see. It is very seldom you find used belts "stretched" and then only by a 1/2' or 1". Plus you don't know if they were exactly the right length to start with.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't have a clue what this conversation is about.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

My line of thinking, is that the belts are under max tension with the tailgate raised all the way. If the belts are too short, I would think it would place massive strain on everthing?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

askinner said:


> My line of thinking, is that the belts are under max tension with the tailgate raised all the way. If the belts are too short, I would think it would place massive strain on everthing?


You are partially right. When the endgate on a NH baler is opened the pressure does rise to the preset setting the operator has chosen, but the belts are not pulled to their maximum length. It takes a lot more belt to form around a bale than it takes when the endgate is opened.


----------

